# .50 cal loads?????



## Dutch (Oct 4, 2009)

What are ya'll shooting in ya'lls .50 cals? 


Anybody use 250gr T/C shockwaves?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2009)

In my flintlock 60 grains FFFg, .490 patched round ball, 10,000s patch.


In my percussion  70 grains FFFg  same ball and patch as noted above.

Both are 50s.


----------



## redneckcamo (Oct 4, 2009)

.490 hornady patch round lead balls in my Investarms Hawken percussion 50cal. and 60grs of 777 FFG powder behind it ......cci #11 magnum caps settin off that powder ....


----------



## Slayer (Oct 4, 2009)

BH209 (100 grain)
250 grain shockwave
harvester short black sabot

T/C ecore

sub moa

1.5" high @ 100 yard

dead bull at 150


lethal and deadly combination


----------



## cathooker (Oct 4, 2009)

I am shooting 100 grains of 777 with a Power belt 245 grain bullet. This combo patterns very well from my T/C Triumph. I'll be shooting BH209 just as soon as I can lay my hands on some.


----------



## Inthegarge (Oct 4, 2009)

I use a Hornady Speed Sabot 250gr with 100 grains of 777. It actual shhots better with 100 gr over 150 gr. With 150 it was sparatic....RW


----------



## aaronward9 (Oct 4, 2009)

cathooker said:


> I am shooting 100 grains of 777 with a Power belt 245 grain bullet. This combo patterns very well from my T/C Triumph. I'll be shooting BH209 just as soon as I can lay my hands on some.



i called Sportsmans Warehouse in Chattanooga today to see if they had any and they had 1 container left...  they put my name on it and I drove 30 mins. on a whim to go get it!  guess I got lucky!!

I shoot a CVA Optima Elite and I'm going to try the BH209 @ 100 gr. and a 250 gr. shockwave...  I'll let y'all know the results!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Loads...*

150 Grains T7 under .444 Grain Power Belt...  Clover Leafs 2" hight at 100 Yards out of my CVA Optima Pro 29" Fluted Barrel...  

I know the .444 is a bit over kill but I have a few extra this year since my Bear season ended prematurely  

Good luck during Front End Loader Season...

I plan to hunt the whole week here in Alabama 11/16 - 20...  
WOO HOO!!!

Ron


----------



## AliBubba (Oct 4, 2009)

150 gr Triple 7, Rem STS primers, 295 gr Powerbelt Aerotips.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2009)

Man!! Some of you fellers put a pile of powder down the barrel!


----------



## Slayer (Oct 4, 2009)

we sure do.....I love the fact that you honor the past with the long gun!!!!!   but these new front stuffers need more powder to create the velocities needed for the newer generation of bullets....

My old Mowery side lock 54, I use about 90 grains( by volume) of FFFg and a round ball   and in my TC Hawkens 90 grain of powder under a round ball......both are good shooters...but my encore with the bh209 and the shockwave is a tack driver out to 150....a bang flop gun !!!!


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Oct 5, 2009)

I shoot 65gr. round ball. I can't see past 50yds, so this load dose it for me! Black powder only!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 5, 2009)

100 grains (by volume) BH209
250gr bonded shockwave
harvester short smooth sabot
winchester 209 primers


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2009)

If I'm not shooting a Patched round ball, my .50 Hawken likes 90 grains behind a 350 grain solid lead conical. It'll knock a deer a flip.


----------



## GC1 (Oct 5, 2009)

I use 100 grains of triple 7 and 250 grain shockwaves in my T/C Omega Z5.  I'm using iron sights and have hit the same hole twice with this load at 50 yards. (luck)  But, it is an accurate load.


----------



## miles58 (Oct 5, 2009)

100 grains by weight of BH209 and either the Hornady 250 or Barnes 250 out of  a CVA Kodiak.  Accurate and about 1800 FPS.


----------



## ProlineNSX (Oct 5, 2009)

250 Shockwaves for sure!  Tried them all with my gun...... This one turned my gun into a tack driver.  I love 'em.


----------



## .50 cal. flinter (Oct 5, 2009)

.495 prb 70 grn. 3f swiss. Dead on at 30 and 70 yrds.I have yet to get a deer with my rifle though. Turned down a couple of dinks{ small deer}.last year.Trying for a decent deer. A bear or hog will do also.


----------



## Doyle (Oct 5, 2009)

Save your self some money.  T/C shockwaves are made by Hornady and are the same bullet as the Hornady SST.  I use the SST's with the low-drag sabot but they are available with the standard sabot as well.  When you buy the Hornady brand, it is cheaper per box AND you get 5 more bullets per box.   I'll take that anyday.


----------



## garndawg (Oct 5, 2009)

.490 PRB, Walmart pillowticking patch (.018), 70 grs Pyrodex P

Still working on a load for T/C maxihunters (370gr)


----------



## shortround1 (Oct 5, 2009)

aaronward9 said:


> i called Sportsmans Warehouse in Chattanooga today to see if they had any and they had 1 container left...  they put my name on it and I drove 30 mins. on a whim to go get it!  guess I got lucky!!
> 
> I shoot a CVA Optima Elite and I'm going to try the BH209 @ 100 gr. and a 250 gr. shockwave...  I'll let y'all know the results!


sounds like a plan, shoot the same load in the inline. my senica shoots 70grains of fff powder and a homemaid maxieball.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 5, 2009)

150 grains is too much and accuracy is lost. Especially if youre using 209 primers.

Mine.
100 gr 777 and hornady sst sabots 3 shots same hole 50 yards.


----------



## Gunpowder (Oct 5, 2009)

120grs B209, Hornady 250 SST, Win 209 prim, 3x9x50 Leupold, CVA Optima.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 5, 2009)

80 gr..FFFg.    .495 Hornady swaged round ball.  Oxyoke .010 prelubed patch. Out of a Green Mtn / Hawken 32" P&R barrel.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 5, 2009)

80 gr FFg, .490 PRB, iron sighted Hawken.
I fired about 20 times yesterday; sure was alot of fun.


----------



## JayTee (Oct 5, 2009)

I shoot 100gr of BH209 pushing Hornady 250gr SST's.


----------



## robinsonfam1 (Oct 6, 2009)

old CVA Buckhorn w/209 conversion I paid $25.00 from member on here!!!!
100gr pyrodex.
245G powerbelt HP

tack drivin fool to 200 yds!!!


----------



## SASS249 (Oct 6, 2009)

60gr FFG with a .495 round ball and a very thin patch.  For no particular reason my 50 cal is deadly with this load, but throws .490 rb with pillow ticking patch all over the place.


----------



## Eyeluv2hunt (Oct 6, 2009)

Slayer said:


> BH209 (100 grain)
> 250 grain shockwave
> harvester short black sabot
> 
> ...



 x2 almost. Made the switch to BH209 this year in my CVA Optima Pro. Man what a difference from 777 pellets. . Cant wait to stick it to the man in the brown suit


----------



## jdrawdy (Oct 6, 2009)

I like the 200 gr. shockwaves with 120 gr of 777 in my cva.  I get a three shot group that can be covered with a fifty cent piece at 100 yrd.


----------



## torrente1 (Oct 10, 2009)

.495 ball, .010 wonder lube patch, 65 gr FFG Goex.


----------



## hammerz71 (Oct 10, 2009)

.490 ball, .015 Ox Yoke wonder patch, 70 gr. FFG Goex here...


----------



## choctawlb (Oct 11, 2009)

60 Grains of FFg with a .495 roundball and thin patch is what I shoot in my .50 cal Flintlock
Ken


----------

